# Inflatables?



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Any regulations or codes in reference to back yard inflatable bounce houses for kids birthday party's? Can't find anything?

pc1


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 4, 2014)

R105.2 try #1 or #8


----------



## chris kennedy (Apr 4, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> R105.2 try #1 or #8


Its a temp structure, not covered in the IRC.


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2014)

You might suggest / require they secure them so they do not blow away with people in them


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 4, 2014)

cda,Thanks for the video, I'll pass it along. We talked about securing, cookers being too close, tripping over extension cords, being to close to decks and swimming pools as hazards that he needed to be aware of. IFC did not address the bounce houses either. Treating it lake a trampolene or backyard play equipment for now.

pc1


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> cda,Thanks for the video, I'll pass it along. We talked about securing, cookers being too close, tripping over extension cords, being to close to decks and swimming pools as hazards that he needed to be aware of. IFC did not address the bounce houses either. Treating it lake a trampolene or backyard play equipment for now.pc1


Next code cycle??


----------



## mark handler (Apr 4, 2014)

We don't need to regulate everything


----------



## Mark K (Apr 4, 2014)

In California Building Standards are basically limited to real property.  This means the property and permanent improvements to it.  Thus temporary inflatable structures are not regulated through the building code.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 4, 2014)

This may help find the regulations for your state (note not all links work); http://naarso.com/REGULATORY%20AGENCIES.html

Additional info.; http://www.naarso.com/amuse.pdf

Some states and localities don't inspect private and residential uses; others don't inspect inflatables; others inspect all of them.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 4, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> We don't need to regulate everything


That being said:

3103.1.1 Permit required. Temporary structures that cover an area greater than 120 square feet, including connecting areas or spaces with a common means of egress or entrance which are used or intended to be used for the gathering together of 10 or more persons, shall not be erected, operated or maintained for any purpose without obtaining a permit from the building officiaL


----------



## cda (Apr 4, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> We don't need to regulate everything


Than leave my blow up pool alone!!!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 4, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Than leave my blow up pool alone!!!


blow up Pool can cause deaths, attractive nuisance ◾ Call your Insurance Agent


----------



## Frank (Apr 4, 2014)

Try the amusement device regulations for your area.  For Virginia

http://www.co.henrico.va.us/pdfs/bldg/2009VirginiaAmusementDeviceRegulations.pdf

Part V

Inflatable Amusement Devices

13 VAC 5-31-200. General requirements.

In addition to other applicable requirements of this chapter, inflatable amusement devices shall be operated, maintained and inspected in accordance with ASTM F2374.

Notwithstanding any requirements of this chapter to the contrary, a permit to operate an inflatable amusement device that is less than 150 square feet and in which the height of the patron containment area is less than 10 feet need not be obtained if the device has an unexpired certificate of inspection issued by a local building department in this Commonwealth, regardless of whether the device has been disassembled or moved to a new site.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 4, 2014)

Goes up on Saturday, down on Sunday; what then?


----------



## Frank (Apr 4, 2014)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Goes up on Saturday, down on Sunday; what then?


Hopefully it has an existing certificate from some locality.

Nobody exceeds the speed limits on the interstates either which is why the governor is open to consider raising them.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 4, 2014)

Frank I meant to say about all others having inspections on the weekends. Like the analogy (non sequitur).


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 4, 2014)

Another hazard was brought to my attention, low SE lines to the house could become an issue. A deck has a 10' requirement from the deck floor to the SE line and pools have a requirement as well. Not in favor over regulating.

Any requirement for flame retardant?

pc1


----------



## Frank (Apr 4, 2014)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Another hazard was brought to my attention, low SE lines to the house could become an issue. A deck has a 10' requirement from the deck floor to the SE line and pools have a requirement as well. Not in favor over regulating.Any requirement for flame retardant?
> 
> pc1


Closest part must be 15 ft from under 600 volt service drop and 15 feet horizontally from any overhead lines over 600 volts.  NEC art 525


----------



## ICE (Apr 5, 2014)

I inspect these at carnivals.  I find missing shrouds on the blowers and no protection on the stakes.

There's no regulating the home versions beyond a business license. With that you might be able to force the vendor to show proof of insurance.


----------



## pwood (Apr 8, 2014)

they have more bacteria than a toilet seat!


----------



## cda (May 14, 2014)

http://poststar.com/news/local/two-boys-seriously-injured-when-bounce-house-blown-into-the/article_e0c4aac2-da9b-11e3-99fb-001a4bcf887a.html

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/kid-hurt-wind-blows-bounce-house-air-23695168


----------



## cda (May 14, 2014)

http://www.littletikes.com/content/ebiz/shop/resources/pdf/62452H000-11-05.pdf


----------

